

A rolling robot that transforms into a helicopter - robert-boehnke
http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Science-Fiction-News.asp?NewsNum=3292

======
xedarius
When does a remote control car/copter become a robot? A robot infers a degree
of autonomy in my book. I also agree with the wheel design above.

------
Sniffnoy
I don't get it. Why not just make a helicopter with wheels?

(Also, how do we know it can transition back to ground mode? :) )

------
kiba
So we're working on practical transformer bots now?

------
duck
$20,000 and he slams into the floor. Ouch.

------
AnupSavvy
Wonderful :)

